# Help identifying year/model of Columbia muscle/banana bike



## mpdoan2 (Aug 16, 2021)

Hello! 
Looking to see if anyone could help identify the year/model of this Columbia banana bike. It does have a serial number, 60273 51, no letters, and anything I find online doesn't match.
Thanks in advance!
Mike


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 25, 2021)

1976?


----------



## mpdoan2 (Aug 26, 2021)

Yes; someone PM’ed me and said that. Never even dawned on me to match the paint scheme with ‘76, although as soon as it was said it made sense. Thanks!


----------

